# Froggie - Cane Corso x Mastiff - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Froggie 
DOB - Aug 2008

Froggie is a Mastiff x Cane Corso.This lovely boy was picked up as a stray and luckily for the owner, was never claimed. On arrival he had a chunk out of his eyebrow that was bleeding badly. He had burns on his stomach and old scar injuries which looked like wire marks on the bridge of his nose. He was terrified of people and would cower if you went near to him. He was scared of leads and scared of a raised voice. Whoever owned him before had beaten him so badly that he was a wreck. He made amazing progress and was returned because his owner started a family after she adopted him from us. Froggie is not confident around children and prefers an adult handler.



He is great with the other dogs and although excitable. He does prefer smaller dogs, but happily live with a large breed bitch.

He is very cuddly and bonds very well with women. He is not so sure of men initially which leads me to believe that it was a man who was his abuser.

He is so loyal that I know whoever carried out the disgusting cruelty that this dog suffered, must have really hurt him for him to run away from them.

He does need a lot of work when out and about on walks. He stays on lead here and can be reactive to other dogs. It all stems from his nerves and lack of confidence.
He therefore needs someone strong enough to hold him on walks.

**Froggie prefers a lady handler! He accepts men after a couple of hours but needs a woman around as a basis for his confidence**

Froggie is best homed without cats.

Froggie has been castrated, vaccinated, microchipped, defleaed and wormed.
A homecheck will be carried out and minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Emma - Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Froggie is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting.

Here he is with a friend.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This handsome chap is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he has such a kind loveley face, please someone give him a chance


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Froggie is now in a new home


----------

